

How's your Spanish? Build Spanish into your product or else - egiva
http://theweek.com/article/index/213574/the-new-us-census-data-6-key-takeaways
Latest Census data shows a booming Hispanic population in the US with 43% growth over 10 years. I think that building Spanish into your product is necessary to be successful in the 10 years to come!
======
Hoff
Muy engañosa. Misleading title. I see no references to languages in an article
on a shift in US demographics.

There are a wide variety of local languages in the US.

Here in New England, French (Québécois) was the first language of folks in a
number of the local towns, and I now tend to hear more Portuguese than Spanish
in the local area.

As with anything else, TANSTAAFL. Know your market and your target customers'
preferred language(s), and make the appropriate trade-offs around the costs of
implementing and maintaining language variants.

------
sgt
I'm all of internationalization. I always try to design programs so they can
be translatable on the fly, even if I only start off with one language (being
English).

~~~
julianz
"I'm all of internationalization"? I'd be fascinated to read your comment _in_
English.

~~~
sgt
Sorry, bit of a typo there :-)

